# what is the largest of the pouters?



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

what is the largest of the pouters? I read somewhere that the brunner pouter was the smallest, is this so? thanks


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

I think it may be the Pomeranian Pouter, however I stand to be corrected. Brunners certainly seem small, I am not aware of a pouter that is smaller, however I am not a Pouter expert. Someone will know for sure. Are you interested in getting Pouters?


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

yes, I'm really hoping to get some pouters.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

I think the Giant pouter breed is the tallest
like this hen


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Poms Are The Biggest English Pouters Are The Tallest And Brunners Are The Smallest


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

loftkeeper said:


> Poms Are The Biggest English Pouters Are The Tallest And Brunners Are The Smallest


what about pigmy pouters , as the smallest ?


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Nope Brunners Are The Smallest


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

loftkeeper said:


> Nope Brunners Are The Smallest


cheers , ive kept both over the years, but have never seen them side by side .


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

My buddy just picked up a single Pomeranian pouter, wow is this bird huge. I imagine this bird is a three hander. Probably would also need it close to your body like a football or baby (yes I just compared the two =]). 
I saw this bird only a few weeks after seeing my first utility king. The PP make the UK look like a figurita to a homer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It depends on how you view "largest". That can mean the heaviest, the tallest, or the longest. Old German Croppers are very long birds. They are huge! Pomeranians are just big in general. And English Pouters are very tall.

Brunners are just a bit smaller than the Pigmies. Although both breeds strive to get the smallest bird. Pigmies are made to be the "Bantam" version of the English.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

the largest pouter on earth is hungarian pouter...very rare bird


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

AZCorbin said:


> My buddy just picked up a single Pomeranian pouter, wow is this bird huge. I imagine this bird is a three hander. Probably would also need it close to your body like *a football or a baby*(yes I just compared the two =]).
> I saw this bird only a few weeks after seeing my first utility king. The PP make the UK look like a figurita to a homer.


Send your comments, e-mails or PM's to AZCorbin


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

almondman said:


> Send your comments, e-mails or PM's to AZCorbin


I am happy someone found it amusing. Looking at the first smiley I must also assume a little shocking. =]


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

It did run the full gamet!. But it IS funny.


----------

